# Hedgie in Cargo



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi guys, I am going to be traveling to Colombia from Florida over the summer for about 3 months, and in that time I don't want to leave my hedgehog, Liam, at a boarding place while I am gone because I believe it is too unfair for him. I am trying to find airlines that allow hedgehogs in the cabin, but so far I've been unsuccessful. I have heard about airlines that allow hedgehogs to fly in the cargo. I just wanted to know what I should do to make Liams flight a safe, and relaxed one. The one thing that has me most worried is the cold temperatures of the plane. What can I do to make sure that his cage maintains a constant temperature. And besides the three sided hard carrying case (forgot the actual name) and outrageous amounts of fleece what else should I add? A water bottle? Maybe some food? It'd be a daytime flight so I don't think he'd be too active. Is there anything else I should take in mind or do to ensure a good flight for him? And has anyone ever heard of a special medication you can give them to fall asleep throughout the flight? I don't want it to be too stressful for him.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you looked into the requirements to take him into Columbia? And the requirements to bring him back into the US after? If there is any quaranteen requirements you might be better off not taking him at all.

I have never shipped an hedgehog so I don't know anything about them flying as cargo, but I have imported hedgehogs into Canada from the US and I had to have vet inspections done in the US and at the border when they entered Canada.


----------



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

nikki said:


> Have you looked into the requirements to take him into Columbia? And the requirements to bring him back into the US after? If there is any quaranteen requirements you might be better off not taking him at all.
> 
> I have never shipped an hedgehog so I don't know anything about them flying as cargo, but I have imported hedgehogs into Canada from the US and I had to have vet inspections done in the US and at the border when they entered Canada.


I've been researching all the requirements and so far have found that I must have an official US vet inspect him and give him the required papers, and I also believe Lan Airline allows them in a Lan Cargo Aircraft, I'll research some more on the requirements before making my final decision. And I am not sure what a quaranteen requirement is so it'd be great if you could explain that to me, thanks.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Quarantine is when animals being brought into a country have to be kept at a government facility for for anywhere up to 6 months. I know there is a quarantine period taking hedgehogs into the UK but I don't know what the Columbian regulations are for animals coming from the US or what the US requirements are for animals coming in from Columbia.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I wouldn't risk it and put him through such a hassle for just 3 months. Can't you leave him with someone you know?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

As for flying in cargo, I shipped my two girls, River and Rose from Kentucky to me in Colorado. They were shipped with a peepad, the ones with the sticky back so that it stayed down. There make a water and food container that can be clipped to the mesh part of the carrier. Food and water should be available which is why the pee pad. My girl were shipped in a double lined snuggle bag. Also included were those hand-warmers in between the layers of fleece. Check this before hand to make sure it doesn't get to hot. 

However, depending on the quarantine, keeping him in the states may be a much better option.


----------



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

DesireeM81 said:


> As for flying in cargo, I shipped my two girls, River and Rose from Kentucky to me in Colorado. They were shipped with a peepad, the ones with the sticky back so that it stayed down. There make a water and food container that can be clipped to the mesh part of the carrier. Food and water should be available which is why the pee pad. My girl were shipped in a double lined snuggle bag. Also included were those hand-warmers in between the layers of fleece. Check this before hand to make sure it doesn't get to hot.
> 
> However, depending on the quarantine, keeping him in the states may be a much better option.


Thank you so much, I'll definitely get the pee pad and some hand warmers along with lots of fleece &#55357;&#56834;. I've been researching and thus far have found an airline that will ship him, and have also read on several websites that they don't do quarantine. My only concern now was the popped eardrums Lilysmommy mentioned in a another post. Did you have any problems with this? Or any after effects of the flight?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Make sure you actually speak with the customs agents in both Columbia and the US to make sure about the quarantine? I wouldn't just go by what is on websites, websites can be out of date or have incorrect information. You wouldn't want to get there and find out your hedgehog has to spend months in quarantine without you there.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Both of my girls arrived very healthy and we had no problems. However, I was very aware of the risks and was a nervous wreck for the entire day. For the most part, hedgehogs can fly very well but not always. There are always risk which does include death in flying. 

The flying part does not concern me as much as the quarantine period does. Not every quarantine area is equipped to handle the delicate needs of a hedgehog.


----------

